# Netbeans Eclipse blaues Aussehen bei Frames



## Henry (17. Okt 2006)

Hallo!!
Ich hab eine Frage und zwar hab ich die ganze zeit mit Eclipse programmiert und mir mühsam eine GUI zusammen geschrieben, jetzt hab ich von Netbeans erfahren und kurz mal reingeschaut und gesehen, dass man damit sich wunderschöne GUIs zusammenklicken kann.
Aber die GUIs in Eclipse haben diese blauen Buttons und Frames, das sieht einfach viel schöner aus. Im Netbeans wird alles standardmäßig angezeigt. Ich wollte mal fragen, ob man das bei netbeans auch umstellen kann, damit man dieses tolle aussehen der swing-componenten wie sie im eclipse dargestellt werden, auch erreichen kann??

Gruß
Henry[/img]


----------



## André Uhres (17. Okt 2006)

Nur damit alle dich richtig verstehen:
meinst du das Aussehen in der Design View von NetBeans oder nur das Aussehen beim Ausführen der Anwendung? Für letzteres gibt's es auf jeden Fall verschiedene Look&Feels.


----------



## Henry (17. Okt 2006)

Ich hab das Aussehen beim Ausführen der Anwendungen gemeint.
Wo bekomm ich denn die passenden Look&Feels her und wie bind ich die dann ein??
danke schonmal für die hilfe


----------



## Henry (17. Okt 2006)

ähm stop, ich glaub ich habs falsch verstanden!!
Ich meine das Aussehen, wenn ich mein geschriebenes Java Programm laufen lasse.
Bei Eclipse siehen die Buttons und Frames dann so bläulich aus und bei Netbeans wie die normalen Windows-Buttons und Frames


----------



## André Uhres (17. Okt 2006)

Ein interessanter Link:
http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/misc/plaf.html
Das MetalLookAndFeel ist bläulich.
Bei JToolBar hast du den Rollovereffekt: der JButton zeigt sein wahres Gesicht erst wenn
du mit der Maus drüber bist.

```
/*
 * LookAndFeelDemo.java
 */
package gui;
import java.awt.*;
import javax.swing.*;
public class LookAndFeelDemo extends JFrame {
    public LookAndFeelDemo() {
        try{
            /**
             *javax.swing.plaf.metal.MetalLookAndFeel
             *com.sun.java.swing.plaf.motif.MotifLookAndFeel
             *com.sun.java.swing.plaf.windows.WindowsLookAndFeel
             *com.sun.java.swing.plaf.windows.WindowsClassicLookAndFeel
             */
            UIManager.setLookAndFeel("javax.swing.plaf.metal.MetalLookAndFeel");
        }catch(Exception ex){}
        UIManager.LookAndFeelInfo[] laf = UIManager.getInstalledLookAndFeels();
        for (int i = 0; i < laf.length; i++) {
            System.out.println(laf[i]);
        }
        jButton2 = new JButton();
        jToolBar1 = new JToolBar();
        jButton1 = new JButton();
        setDefaultCloseOperation(WindowConstants.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        jButton2.setText("jButton2");
        getContentPane().add(jButton2, BorderLayout.SOUTH);
        jButton1.setText("jButton1");
        jToolBar1.add(jButton1);
        getContentPane().add(jToolBar1, BorderLayout.NORTH);
        setSize(408,334);
        setLocationRelativeTo(null);
    }
    public static void main(String args[]) {new LookAndFeelDemo().setVisible(true);}
    private JButton jButton1, jButton2;
    private JToolBar jToolBar1;
}
```


----------



## Henry (18. Okt 2006)

Hey danke!!
das war genau das, was ich gesucht habe!!
Vielen Dank, jetzt probier ich da mal ein bischen aus, was man so alles damit anstellen kann!!

Viele Grüße


----------

